# angelfish eating hair algae



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I used to see the same behavior from my angelfish.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

I have some angel fish that keep my plants from having hair algae. 
Even have some Bolivian Rams that attacked green spot on objects.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

My angelfish used to eat it too. As a matter of fact mine used to graze on algae ALL the time, even neglecting cherry and ghost shrimp I had.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

They were some of my best eaters of hair algae - them an molleys. Ottos and SAE did not compare. New one has not gotten used to the tank yet, and will not come up for flake, but is tearing at algae none the less.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

right now my angel is the only algae eater i have and he does a great job....


----------

